# Superannuation Warehouse - Experiences?



## rx2 (5 July 2011)

I am looking at setting up a SMSF and have been investigating various companies including ESuperFund which seems to be very popular. However, I have also come across this company Superannuation Warehouse www.superannuationwarehouse.com.au

They offer two services $39 p/m if you use BellDirect, or $79 p/m if you want to have the freedom of any broker / investment. Seems pretty reasonable to me and if you take the $39 p/m deal, it would be cheaper than ESuperFund.

I am just wondering if anyone has had any experience in this company?

Cheers

Robert


----------



## So_Cynical (5 July 2011)

rx2 said:


> I am looking at setting up a SMSF and have been investigating various companies including ESuperFund which seems to be very popular. However, I have also come across this company Superannuation Warehouse www.superannuationwarehouse.com.au
> 
> They offer two services $39 p/m if you use BellDirect, or $79 p/m if you want to have the freedom of any broker / investment. Seems pretty reasonable to me and if you take the $39 p/m deal, it would be cheaper than ESuperFund.
> 
> ...




The $39 dollar option does sound ok...something else to consider is that AustSuper will soon be offering an expanded direct share investment option called "Member Direct investment option"

Any ASX300 stock and many ETF's and even TD's, with trades being made on their own platform, real-time online trading....however i reckon it would end up only a little cheaper than your $39 per month option, thou perhaps with a reduced paperwork requirement. 

http://www.australiansuper.com/memberdirect.aspx

Anyway its great to see us muggs are finally getting some decent investment choices.


----------



## rx2 (6 July 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> The $39 dollar option does sound ok...something else to consider is that AustSuper will soon be offering an expanded direct share investment option called "Member Direct investment option"
> 
> Any ASX300 stock and many ETF's and even TD's, with trades being made on their own platform, real-time online trading....however i reckon it would end up only a little cheaper than your $39 per month option, thou perhaps with a reduced paperwork requirement.
> 
> ...




I agree, the $39 option certainly does look attractive. I am hoping that someone on this forum has used them and can share their experiences. I haven't heard of them before and there isn't much info on the internet about them.....yet..


----------



## speculator101 (5 September 2011)

*Direct Share investment? and.... any benefits of joining my Wife's super with mine*

I am hoping there could be some benefits to joining my super with my wife's ( less fee's )?
Also, just less paper work! my filing cabinets are full!

I would also really appreciate any first hand exp anyone has had with Austsuper and direct share investment. As I would like to have more control over my super investments. Costs... difficulty... 

My situation -
I turned 30 a little while ago. I trade on a weekly basis ( buy and hold most of the time ).
Own a house with my wife, %50 payed off.
No kids.... yet.

Cheers all.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 September 2011)

*Re: Direct Share investment? and.... any benefits of joining my Wife's super with min*



speculator101 said:


> I am hoping there could be some benefits to joining my super with my wife's ( less fee's )?
> Also, just less paper work! my filing cabinets are full!
> 
> I would also really appreciate any first hand exp anyone has had with Austsuper and direct share investment. As I would like to have more control over my super investments. Costs... difficulty...
> ...




Austsuper have got their new web site up and running (quite nice) but they are still using the old software for the ASX trading side of things...however that is scheduled to change sometime very soon when they switch to a live - instant trading platform.

While the new trading system sounds good and certainly has potential...i must say im not overwhelmed with confidence in anything AustSuper does, for mine it appears that the ultra low cost structure simply translates to a near total lack of online customer service.

Funny thing is that you can always get someone from customer service on the phone reasonably easy and get whatever answers they are able to give you....but online there's this shocking delay in the most basic information.

for example my account hasn't updated in maybe a month because there busy getting the EOFY statements ready....so my account as shown online is like frozen in time, im sure they are working towards rectifying the online time warp, but honestly watching AustSuper do anything is like watching cars rust.


----------



## speculator101 (6 September 2011)

Hahaha... Hmm.. Cheers Cynical, appreciate your thoughts.

I must admit, I was interested because they have low fee's compared to any of the other super funds allowing direct share investment.

I am currently with VIC super, and they are fine... but.. in 30 years time, I highly doubt my super will be worth anything.. so I feel I would rather be in charge of it... ( even if I run it into the ground... I am sure I cannot do a worse job than the government and their eventual destruction of super in some way or form)

Good to know you can at least get them on the phone. 
I'm fine with them being super slow to update.. but does that mean you cannot trade? or simply you cant see it? 
Cheers again.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 September 2011)

speculator101 said:


> I'm fine with them being super slow to update.. but does that mean you cannot trade? or simply you cant see it?
> Cheers again.




You cant see it so you dont know...

I executed a small average down into SGP 3 and a bit weeks ago, right at the bottom as it turned out, and it now looks like it didn't go thru because still no trade has shown up? and no letter in the mail (that's usual 2 weeks later)

No confirmation email nothing...trading/investing in slow motion darkness.


----------



## speculator101 (8 September 2011)

HAHAHA... ok.. well.. as I said... slow.. might be ok... but.... 3 weeks.. WOW!
They need someone to get right on that!
I will try ringing them today and see what they say about a situation like that :

If your trade didn't go through, I would be asking for a nice little extra bit of $ due to their inability to process trades!


----------



## So_Cynical (9 September 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> You cant see it so you dont know...
> 
> I executed a small average down into SGP 3 and a bit weeks ago, right at the bottom as it turned out, and it now looks like it didn't go thru because still no trade has shown up? and no letter in the mail (that's usual 2 weeks later)
> 
> No confirmation email nothing...trading/investing in slow motion darkness.






speculator101 said:


> HAHAHA... ok.. well.. as I said... slow.. might be ok... but.... 3 weeks.. WOW!
> They need someone to get right on that!
> I will try ringing them today and see what they say about a situation like that :
> 
> If your trade didn't go through, I would be asking for a nice little extra bit of $ due to their inability to process trades!




For the sake of conclusion...

I got my confirmation letter from AustSuper today dated 17/08 stating my trade went thru on the 15th  @ 2.70...seriously like 3 weeks later.


----------



## rx2 (4 December 2011)

rx2 said:


> I am looking at setting up a SMSF and have been investigating various companies including ESuperFund which seems to be very popular. However, I have also come across this company Superannuation Warehouse www.superannuationwarehouse.com.au
> 
> They offer two services $39 p/m if you use BellDirect, or $79 p/m if you want to have the freedom of any broker / investment. Seems pretty reasonable to me and if you take the $39 p/m deal, it would be cheaper than ESuperFund.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone has had any experience in this company?




Posted this back in July and not much response. Just about to embark on sorting my SMSF out now so raise the question again.

Any experiences anyone?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (4 December 2011)

I would say given it's your pension, ensure that you pick a good provider for the long term. This means someone which allows the purchase of a wide range of investment products.

E-Superfund seems to allow you to buy and hold precious metals with a broker, so it will be my choice.


----------



## rx2 (5 December 2011)

Starcraftmazter said:


> I would say given it's your pension, ensure that you pick a good provider for the long term. This means someone which allows the purchase of a wide range of investment products.
> 
> E-Superfund seems to allow you to buy and hold precious metals with a broker, so it will be my choice.




I think the important thing is to ensure your trust deed and investment strategy represent what you need. If these are in order then you can take your business to any SMSF administrator.


----------



## awg (5 December 2011)

The experience So_cynical relates would disqualify that service from my consideration.

It is inconceivable to me as SMSF that you dont have an instantaneous update via the broker account?...or in fact deal direct via the broker??

( Disclaimer, I havent checked their website )

Thats how Esuper works, and the Deeds are set-up in a way that means it is easy to move away from them, ( if you want to trade via brokers they dont allow, for instance).

In as much as I can tell anyway. 

I have a special purpose corporate trustee which facilitates movement somewhat.

As a slight side issue, I was speaking to a young self-employed accountant recently, who gets a fair bit of SMSF work that he gets spun-off from a broker.

He was charging $1000 for audit and tax return... use whoever broker you want.
He did say he charged more if  >100 trades per year.

That is less than 1/3 what my accountant would charge me
He was happy to take my business if I wanted to move from Esuper


----------



## rx2 (5 December 2011)

awg said:


> The experience So_cynical relates would disqualify that service from my consideration.
> 
> It is inconceivable to me as SMSF that you dont have an instantaneous update via the broker account?...or in fact deal direct via the broker??
> 
> ...




So_cynical is referring to Australian Super, an industry super fund that offers the ability to invest into direct equities. My original post is with regards to Superannuation Warehouse, an SMSF administrator, a totally different company and product offering!


----------



## jnalad (24 January 2012)

rx2 said:


> I am looking at setting up a SMSF and have been investigating various companies including ESuperFund which seems to be very popular. However, I have also come across this company Superannuation Warehouse www.superannuationwarehouse.com.au
> 
> They offer two services $39 p/m if you use BellDirect, or $79 p/m if you want to have the freedom of any broker / investment. Seems pretty reasonable to me and if you take the $39 p/m deal, it would be cheaper than ESuperFund.
> 
> ...




Yes I just spoke to the guy last week, you have to provide all your data in a spread sheet and he will do the returns and it is up to you how you provide the data, if you make a mistkae then its your problem, I am also looking for a system. Have you looked at the following 
1. www.praemium.com.au
2. www.supereasy.com.au
3. www.unip.com.au
Please give me your thoughts as I am about to change to as soon as I find a suitable online provider.


----------



## doona (8 May 2015)

Hi, what did you decide to do and how has your experience been? I'm in the same situation now, considering Superannuation Warehouse as the admin provider.


----------



## rx2 (9 May 2015)

doona said:


> Hi, what did you decide to do and how has your experience been? I'm in the same situation now, considering Superannuation Warehouse as the admin provider.




I decided not to use them as an administrator. In the end I decided to do the administration and accounts myself.

However, I have been using them for my SMSF Audit for the last 2 years, and they have been great. I communicate with them through digital channels only, and they have always been fast and helpful.


----------

